# How different is life in Egypt for a teen?



## Sweet_As

Im moving to egypt in a month from new zealand and was wondering about a few things that are sort of freaking me out.

I'm moving there for work and to start a new life somewhere exciting. 

I'm both excited and a little apprehensive about going though. Im young (18 - Just finished university) and I like women and I like drugs (not alcohol though). 

here in NZ, I'm used to being able to call a friend who lives down the road to come round, have a "blaze" (smoke cannabis), chill to some good music, play video games and jam some guitar. I love the fact that I can actually chat to strangers here and picking up woman is never a hassle (I'm a university student so there are really beautiful women everywhere - who just want casual sex... I have no problems with that)

My travel agent totally freaked me out though, she says that buying drugs/cannabis/lsd will get you shot, sleeping with lots of woman (or even just the wrong one) will get you shot, looking at people funny will get you shot. The fact that I'm not very arab looking (im half arab half european) doesnt help much either.

I'm trying not to think too much about this because its not that big a deal, but it does bother me a little bit. I like my way of life, call me liberal or westernised or whatever, i just like living my life my own way and have been able to do so in New Zealand.

Will I survive in Egypt? :confused2:


----------



## Horus

Sweet_As said:


> Im moving to egypt in a month from new zealand and was wondering about a few things that are sort of freaking me out.
> 
> I'm moving there for work and to start a new life somewhere exciting.
> 
> I'm both excited and a little apprehensive about going though. Im young (18 - Just finished university) and I like women and I like drugs (not alcohol though).
> 
> here in NZ, I'm used to being able to call a friend who lives down the road to come round, have a "blaze" (smoke cannabis), chill to some good music, play video games and jam some guitar. I love the fact that I can actually chat to strangers here and picking up woman is never a hassle (I'm a university student so there are really beautiful women everywhere - who just want casual sex... I have no problems with that)
> 
> My travel agent totally freaked me out though, she says that buying drugs/cannabis/lsd will get you shot, sleeping with lots of woman (or even just the wrong one) will get you shot, looking at people funny will get you shot. The fact that I'm not very arab looking (im half arab half european) doesnt help much either.
> 
> I'm trying not to think too much about this because its not that big a deal, but it does bother me a little bit. I like my way of life, call me liberal or westernised or whatever, i just like living my life my own way and have been able to do so in New Zealand.
> 
> Will I survive in Egypt? :confused2:


I am the most open minded person here however this thread will bring you nothing but wrath from Maiden and rightly so, I am suprised her beady little eyes have not spotted it however kiddo trust me it will.

You sound like me in many ways but coming here and asking about drug information is absurd, cannabis is illegal in Egypt.

At your age coming to a foreign country is a big step you get the Horus 10/10 adventure rating but remember when you are under the influence of anything it makes you vulnerable and there are people who will take advantage of you.

Egypt is a very lovely country and you should come here when you have more of an understanding about the ethos, culture and religion and can learn to appreciate it it more

Yah sure you will find totty here but not a whole lot of lot of it, the talent here is really lacking - come here now and it's mutton dressed as lamb you will be bored witless.

You will find cannabis if you look but do you really want a toke and get a ****** or panic attack when you are here - or on your own? Not nice...and it's not even good quality 

If your after a bit of young spirited care try Ibiza, been there, done that, have the t-shirt..you will find like minded people there but remember you don't need drugs to have a hoot and a laugh and if you were my son I would not give you the Horus high five you would get a swift boot up the back side to kick some sense into you. Take the wrong stuff you don't know what is it you risk coming home in a box.

I think you just need a hot girlfriend to tame you..mine tamed me - you won't wander very far..

Your question is will you survive Egypt?

The answer is a resounding NO and that comes from a jack the lad type of guy - so an insider view from the right (or wrong) perspective and I am in the most happening place - big thumbs up - the place that never really sleeps - Sharm el Sheikh


The locals would give you scorn and contempt, you risk prison.

This is not a place for hedonism


PS Maiden this is not a secret son I don't know about


----------



## Sweet_As

hahaha! Thanks. you're probably right. 

My family are moving there so I don't really have much choice in the matter.
Hedonist is a little harsh, I'm just a teen who likes to have fun, I dont mind working hard and I will. I just like the ability to chill with a joint after a good day or call a chick and meet up with her.

P.s. im not asking specifics about drugs, just want to know for peace of my teen-aged mind haha


----------



## Sweet_As

I just want to know what to expect, Im freaking out a little but I'm real excited none the less.

This is the first time im traveling over seas and the nerves are getting to me


----------



## bat

Sweet_As said:


> hahaha! Thanks. you're probably right.
> 
> My family are moving there so I don't really have much choice in the matter.
> Hedonist is a little harsh, I'm just a teen who likes to have fun, I dont mind working hard and I will. I just like the ability to chill with a joint after a good day or call a chick and meet up with her.
> 
> P.s. im not asking specifics about drugs, just want to know for peace of my teen-aged mind haha


Think you've had a bit to much of the happy baccy, yes there all here, but you have to get in with the right crowd who do this not the wrong crowd.if you are caught , then be prepared for a one of the worst experiences you've ever had in your life,and be warned, you can be booted out of this country 24 hours notice you and your whole family.work at what, at your age !


----------



## Sweet_As

Yeah, maybe I smoke too much, what can I say, i like pot? - and you're right about the prison thing, I wouldn't want to stuff up my family for something so insignificant. Pot is just so common here It doesnt seem like a big deal to me, The fact that it's illegal doesn't really occur to me :/

I've never been the type of person to hang out in gangs or crowds of trouble makers, i consider myself a peaceful person who likes to chill and be social with fun people. I've never really encountered genuinely threatening people and tend to avoid them. I would hate to be forced to hang out with people in order to get some bud. not worth it in my opinion :yuck:

I finished school early and got an electrical engineering diploma from university (studying a BA in Product Design and electronic engineering extramurally). So naturally, I got a job teaching English in Cairo through my father haha.

I asked my father about these things and he wasn't really able to answer me, and to be honest, i would rather know what to expect then to get into trouble. NO ONE will honestly tell you what the "underground" life is like. it's almost taboo!

I still feel young and do want to enjoy my time, thats not to say I wont take wiser peoples advise. I just want to know what to expect on the other side.


----------



## bat

Sweet_As said:


> Yeah, maybe I smoke too much, what can I say, i like pot? - and you're right about the prison thing, I wouldn't want to stuff up my family for something so insignificant. Pot is just so common here It doesnt seem like a big deal to me, The fact that it's illegal doesn't really occur to me :/
> 
> I've never been the type of person to hang out in gangs or crowds of trouble makers, i consider myself a peaceful person who likes to chill and be social with fun people. I've never really encountered genuinely threatening people and tend to avoid them. I would hate to be forced to hang out with people in order to get some bud. not worth it in my opinion :yuck:
> 
> I finished school early and got an electrical engineering diploma from university. So naturally, I got a job teaching English in Cairo through my father haha.
> 
> I asked my father about these things and he wasn't really able to answer me, and to be honest, i would rather know what to expect then to get into trouble. NO ONE will honestly tell you what the "underground" life is like. it's almost taboo
> 
> I still feel young and do want to enjoy my time, thats not to say I wont take wiser peoples advise. I just want to know what to expect on the other side.


As I said, there's the wrong crowd and the right crowd to do this with, It depends on were your living and working, 
Cairo is very small in reality so everybody knows every body, are you Evan in Cairo.
My teenagers ( who are as pure as the driven snow by the way) have a great time here,and they probably get up to the same kind of stuff but no drugs, to much can go wrong on that score.you'll find some really good young kids to hang out with mainly after 10 pm so no worries.
So do you speak Arabic, not that it matters but it will help.
You'll have a great time , no worries
Bat


----------



## bat

bat said:


> As I said, there's the wrong crowd and the right crowd to do this with, It depends on were your living and working,
> Cairo is very small in reality so everybody knows every body, are you Evan in Cairo.
> My teenagers ( who are as pure as the driven snow by the way) have a great time here,and they probably get up to the same kind of stuff but no drugs, to much can go wrong on that score.you'll find some really good young kids to hang out with mainly after 10 pm so no worries.
> So do you speak Arabic, not that it matters but it will help.
> You'll have a great time , no worries
> Bat


Bud, bud, no body drinks bud, it's all aftershock, southern comfort, vodka etc.
And I personally drink only champagne.
Bud in deed!!


----------



## Sweet_As

bat said:


> You'll have a great time , no worries
> Bat


thanks man, i actually appreciate it


----------



## bat

Sweet_As said:


> thanks man, i actually appreciate it


You sound quite clever, you will find some clever, kids here also, to hang out with.
But hopefully, not the one who yesterday , out of his head at uni , flashing the cash, ( his tuition fees) lost it, and couldn't Evan remember his own name when he was taken to report the theft.
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I am the most open minded person here however this thread will bring you nothing but wrath from Maiden and rightly so, I am suprised her beady little eyes have not spotted it however kiddo trust me it will.
> 
> You sound like me in many ways but coming here and asking about drug information is absurd, cannabis is illegal in Egypt.
> 
> At your age coming to a foreign country is a big step you get the Horus 10/10 adventure rating but remember when you are under the influence of anything it makes you vulnerable and there are people who will take advantage of you.
> 
> Egypt is a very lovely country and you should come here when you have more of an understanding about the ethos, culture and religion and can learn to appreciate it it more
> 
> Yah sure you will find totty here but not a whole lot of lot of it, the talent here is really lacking - come here now and it's mutton dressed as lamb you will be bored witless.
> 
> You will find cannabis if you look but do you really want a toke and get a ****** or panic attack when you are here - or on your own? Not nice...and it's not even good quality
> 
> If your after a bit of young spirited care try Ibiza, been there, done that, have the t-shirt..you will find like minded people there but remember you don't need drugs to have a hoot and a laugh and if you were my son I would not give you the Horus high five you would get a swift boot up the back side to kick some sense into you. Take the wrong stuff you don't know what is it you risk coming home in a box.
> 
> I think you just need a hot girlfriend to tame you..mine tamed me - you won't wander very far..
> 
> Your question is will you survive Egypt?
> 
> The answer is a resounding NO and that comes from a jack the lad type of guy - so an insider view from the right (or wrong) perspective and I am in the most happening place - big thumbs up - the place that never really sleeps - Sharm el Sheikh
> 
> 
> The locals would give you scorn and contempt, you risk prison.
> 
> This is not a place for hedonism
> 
> 
> PS Maiden this is not a secret son I don't know about




Well said:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sam

I'm sorry, but are you for real. Are you really coming on a public forum and asking for drugs and casual sex???

And a university degree the world over (at least all the parts of the world that I know) are typically 3-4 years courses, so for you to have finished university at 18 you would have, at best, started at 15?????

Suspicious I am. But, hey, what's it to me.


----------



## jojo

Sam said:


> I'm sorry, but are you for real. Are you really coming on a public forum and asking for drugs and casual sex???
> 
> And a university degree the world over (at least all the parts of the world that I know) are typically 3-4 years courses, so for you to have finished university at 18 you would have, at best, started at 15?????
> 
> Suspicious I am. But, hey, what's it to me.


Well said!

Public forums are not the place to advertise bad and illegal habits

Jo


----------



## marenostrum

personally i think you are taking the p....s.
How can you have a degree at 18!!! Also in one post you say that you are moving here for your dad's work and in another post you say you've got a job here teaching english...

anyway I'll still answer your questions as it may be useful for other people that read these boards.

As far as the "chicks" go, no problem there. You'll find what you want here, chicks willing to sleep with you and date you. You will have to hang out with the richer egyptian crowd. Usual reccomendations apply ie wear a condom. I'll also add that egyptian girls on average are very beautiful.

On the drugs question i won't answer. imho anyone that takes drugs is an idiot even a spliff.
I suggest you practice sport if you need to relax. nothing better than a body combat session or a footie game to relax.


----------



## Sweet_As

Diploma in electrical engineering is a 2 year course here, I started at 16 and finished last year. 

My dad is working in education, he's getting me the job.

Yeah looking back, probably not the best thing to ask in a public forum, but I'm not likely to find this sort of information out on my own without getting into trouble.

Drugs just have a bad stigma. I enjoy exploring my concious whilst tripping and chilling to bong every now and then. That doesn't necessarily make me a dumb or bad person. I Just like things that most people consider taboo to think about.

but I agree it's probably not the best idea to even consider drugs till I'm at least settled in. Even then, I have to consider that its not just my own livelihood that is in jeopardy. If I go to prison because of ridiculous legal laws/issues, I am not the only who will be suffering, I have family as well.

I only just realised how much of a big deal i made this out to be in my head. I will enjoy my time over in Egypt, there's lots to see and do. If i ever get bored, Europe ain't that far away  thanks for putting up with my little freak out 

p.s. i do heaps of sport man! I love soccer and I do kick boxing/ju-jitsu, I also go for runs on the beach every day (I am gonna miss the beach) and I like to meditate. I like to take care of myself


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sweet_As said:


> Diploma in electrical engineering is a 2 year course here, I started at 16 and finished last year.
> 
> My dad is working in education, he's getting me the job.
> 
> Yeah looking back, probably not the best thing to ask in a public forum, but I'm not likely to find this sort of information out on my own without getting into trouble.
> 
> Drugs just have a bad stigma. I enjoy exploring my concious whilst tripping and chilling to bong every now and then. That doesn't necessarily make me a dumb or bad person. I Just like things that most people consider taboo to think about.
> 
> but I agree it's probably not the best idea to even consider drugs till I'm at least settled in. Even then, I have to consider that its not just my own livelihood that is in jeopardy. If I go to prison because of ridiculous legal laws/issues, I am not the only who will be suffering, I have family as well.
> 
> I only just realised how much of a big deal i made this out to be in my head. I will enjoy my time over in Egypt, there's lots to see and do. If i ever get bored, Europe ain't that far away  thanks for putting up with my little freak out




Perhaps spending time in Egypt will help you kick your drug habit... seems very sad to me that a boy of 18 who is coming to a country he has never visited asks for information on drugs... not how to get to the pyramids.

btw what school will you be teaching at? Just so I can tell people not to use that school as it is once again a school that employs people just on the basis that they speak English.

Maiden


----------



## Sweet_As

MaidenScotland said:


> seems very sad to me that a boy of 18 who is coming to a country he has never visited asks for information on drugs... not how to get to the pyramids


Yeah, good point.

Don't get me wrong, I'm very excited about moving to a country that's drenched in so much history.

Just the thought of settling down freaked me out a little. No one asks where they can buy tobacco or alcohol because they're sold everywhere. But I dont like drinking or smoking, I just prefer other recreational outlets. It sucks being judged by people because you like something they dont fully understand or are scared of.

But hey, life goes on. :hippie:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sweet_As said:


> Yeah, good point.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm very excited about moving to a country that's drenched in so much history.
> 
> Just the thought of settling down freaked me out a little. No one asks where they can buy tobacco or alcohol because they're sold everywhere. But I dont like drinking or smoking, I just prefer other recreational outlets. It sucks being judged by people because you like something they dont fully understand or are scared of.
> 
> But hey, life goes on. :hippie:




What makes you think your are being judge by someone who doesn't understand/scared of drugs.
You are a boy of 18.. I have grown up children who at 18 also thought I know nothing. Illegal substances are not something only you have discovered...


----------



## Sweet_As

MaidenScotland said:


> What makes you think your are being judge by someone who doesn't understand/scared of drugs.
> You are a boy of 18.. I have grown up children who at 18 also thought I know nothing. Illegal substances are not something only you have discovered...


haha, I was not expecting that! 

I only recently discovered illegal substances and started experimenting, I didn't mean to sound like a drug addict or to offend.  
I was totally expecting hostility or something. Sometimes I forget that other people were young to haha

although I am curious about what the lifestyle for your average in Cairo teen is, what is there to do? what should I expect?
I know i will be helping my dad, but what is there to do in your spare time?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sweet_As said:


> haha, I was not expecting that!
> 
> I only recently discovered illegal substances and started experimenting, I didn't mean to sound like a drug addict or to offend.
> I was totally expecting hostility or something. Sometimes I forget that other people were young to haha
> 
> although I am curious about what the lifestyle for your average in Cairo teen is, what is there to do? what should I expect?
> I know i will be helping my dad, but what is there to do in your spare time?




Teenagers are teenagers the world over only here they play football in the street at 2am!!. Money will be a factor in what you can and cannot do.. if you have plenty then Cairo is your oyster, boys have it much easier than girls.


----------



## Horus

You know I looked at this again and did some reflection.

You don't need drugs here in Egypt.

Go down to the reefs, get the snorkle out, live life and savour the moment, Egypt is like a drug and there is a certain energy here you can't place and and describe when you see the sun sink into the ocean you will be filled with awe.

Your bound to have a dabble I believe in harm minimisation and harm reduction.

Forwarned is forarmed and make sure for gods sake you have protection.

Egypt has the highest rate of hep a and hep b so get your injections but there is no cure for aids and out here many of the locals are ignorant and don't use protection its a case of inshallah - god willing.

Sure it's fun, get it out your system but you JUST don't know what you are getting in hashish, there could be some heroin put in there and locals out here take "temaz" and put it in the drink to forget and some of these guys are just seedy and dirty.

I should NOT have done it I had a smoke because I felt it would make me belong and when they pass it around you think OK I should not, just one drag then another.

I ended up walking through Nabq Bay paranoid of everything, locked my apartment.

It could have ended up far worse - last thing you want is to do something stupid and end up on the bottom of a swimming pool because you have decided you want a quick swim.

My honest advice from the heart kiddo is DON'T do it

You know - as well as I do this crap is not good for you and your moods will be all over the place.

...and that's exactly what it is - crap

Would I do it again - no

It's so easy here to mix with the wrong crowds, no friends and before you know it they will be hitting you up for money. There is NO law here, say and do the wrong thing, flash your Iphone the desert is a big place you won't be seen again

Listen to what I am saying I apologise if I discussed these things but hopefully it drives home the dangers you face because I don't think anyone else here just goes out like a dog without a leash.

If it saves you and makes you think twice, fine.

Enough said - marhaba - welcome to Egypt - now get packing your suitcase before your grounded


----------



## MensEtManus

I don't do drugs, but I am in the minority of folks who don't do drugs. Almost every teenager as well as male adult in Alexandria does some type of drugs (pills, hash, x, etc.). Even recently, girls are experimenting with various pills. 

It seems that drugs are far more popular in Egypt than most places but no one talks about it. I will give some examples:

1) There is a store called "on the run" which is the mini market of Mobil gas stations. Excuse my ignorance in the terminology, but the place sells the wrapping paper for hash. 
2) Near the red sea in places like Taba, Dahab, etc there are cabins on the sea where you go camp out to enjoy the beach and buy your hash from the local bedoin (nomad). He grows the stuff near the mountains. The prices are a joke (very cheap).
3) In major cities like Cairo and Alexandria you can get delivery to your home, alternatively, many folks would meet on the cairo/alexandria desert road for pickup/payment

However, I might have missed the exact date of your arrival in your post, but if you do arrive in Egypt, I would stay stay away from all dealings with bedoin for some time now. The bedoins are notorious for being traitors.


----------



## marenostrum

Sweet_As said:


> haha, I was not expecting that!
> 
> I only recently discovered illegal substances and started experimenting, I didn't mean to sound like a drug addict or to offend.
> I was totally expecting hostility or something. Sometimes I forget that other people were young to haha
> 
> although I am curious about what the lifestyle for your average in Cairo teen is, what is there to do? what should I expect?
> I know i will be helping my dad, but what is there to do in your spare time?


I am assuming you will have money to spend. If so you will have a great time. I spent two years as a teenager in Cairo and I have very fond memories of that period.
Horus is giving you the wrong info regarding girls in Cairo, a lot of them are more westernised than me or you are.... 

He is however giving you good advice in terms of protection. Egyptian girls bfr marriage are v rarely on the pill so watch it and in relation to drugs Horus us also right. Stay clear.
Can't you just go without a spliff? If you can't you are dependant on it ie a druggie.
I have never taken drugs but still had plenty of fun. Can't you do the same?

I despair for the youth of today. I am 34 now and they just seem so far away to what me and my mates were like.:confused2:


----------



## mamasue

Horus said:


> You know I looked at this again and did some reflection.
> 
> Egypt has the highest rate of hep a and hep b so get your injections but there is no cure for aids and out here many of the locals are ignorant and don't use protection its a case of inshallah - god willing.
> 
> 
> My honest advice from the heart kiddo is DON'T do it
> 
> You know - as well as I do this crap is not good for you and your moods will be all over the place.
> 
> ...and that's exactly what it is - crap
> 
> Would I do it again - no
> 
> It's so easy here to mix with the wrong crowds, no friends and before you know it they will be hitting you up for money. There is NO law here, say and do the wrong thing, flash your Iphone the desert is a big place you won't be seen again
> 
> Listen to what I am saying I apologise if I discussed these things but hopefully it drives home the dangers you face because I don't think anyone else here just goes out like a dog without a leash.
> 
> If it saves you and makes you think twice, fine.



I totally agree!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> I have grown up children who at 18 also thought I know nothing. Illegal substances are not something only you have discovered...


We will all be heading around your place for some steak and muhroom pie

It will be like something from Alice in Wonderland..

I can see it now sheesha pipe in one corner, bag pipes in the other, glass of whiskey by the PC

Then the PC comes to life and it shows all my infractions and past posts in the secret section of the mod corner under adult humour and 200 threads of Egyptian holiday romance...Dead Guy dressed as the rabbit holding a pocket watch telling us it's too late for change..

Then the shout in the scottish accent that says..it's Horus..off with his head


----------



## DeadGuy

Horus said:


> We will all be heading around your place for some steak and muhroom pie
> 
> It will be like something from Alice in Wonderland..
> 
> I can see it now sheesha pipe in one corner, bag pipes in the other, glass of whiskey by the PC
> 
> Then the PC comes to life and it shows all my infractions and past posts in the secret section of the mod corner under adult humour and 200 threads of Egyptian holiday romance...*Dead Guy dressed as the rabbit holding a pocket watch telling us it's too late for change..*
> 
> Then the shout in the scottish accent that says..it's Horus..off with his head


Never really knew that you're one of those "guys" who would sit and "think" about males dressed like "bunnies"!!! 

Can see how stressful having fewer "hotties" in Sharm is for you though.......Maybe it just helped you knowing more about yourself eh?! 

I dunno if I should be "flattered" by that, but since you started going public about your VERY personal stuff AND included me in it, trust me I'd *REALLY *appreciate it if you could avoid thinking about "me" in any possible way, I mean no offense! But not "my cup of tea" that's all


----------



## aykalam

Horus said:


> We will all be heading around your place for some steak and muhroom pie
> 
> It will be like something from Alice in Wonderland..
> 
> I can see it now sheesha pipe in one corner, bag pipes in the other, glass of whiskey by the PC
> 
> Then the PC comes to life and it shows all my infractions and past posts in the secret section of the mod corner under adult humour and 200 threads of Egyptian holiday romance...Dead Guy dressed as the rabbit holding a pocket watch telling us it's too late for change..
> 
> Then the shout in the scottish accent that says..it's Horus..off with his head


:spit: and the Oscar goes to..."Horus in Wonderland" director's cut :first:
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bat

Sweet_As said:


> Im moving to egypt in a month from new zealand and was wondering about a few things that are sort of freaking me out.
> 
> I'm moving there for work and to start a new life somewhere exciting.
> 
> I'm both excited and a little apprehensive about going though. Im young (18 - Just finished university) and I like women and I like drugs (not alcohol though).
> 
> here in NZ, I'm used to being able to call a friend who lives down the road to come round, have a "blaze" (smoke cannabis), chill to some good music, play video games and jam some guitar. I love the fact that I can actually chat to strangers here and picking up woman is never a hassle (I'm a university student so there are really beautiful women everywhere - who just want casual sex... I have no problems with that)
> 
> My travel agent totally freaked me out though, she says that buying drugs/cannabis/lsd will get you shot, sleeping with lots of woman (or even just the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong one) will get you shot, looking at people funny will get you shot. The fact tI'm not very arab looking (im half arab half european) doesnt help much either.
> 
> I'm trying not to think too much about this because its not that big a deal, but it does bother me a little bit. I like my way of life, call me liberal or westernised or whatever, i just like living my life my own way and have been able to do so in New Zealand.
> 
> Will I survive in Egypt? :confused2:


Look the guy in his first sentence said I'm freaking out, he did not ask about were he could get , he just gave a summary of what he's into and for an 18 yr old it was ok,
He's educated and going to work, I am sure that over in NZ they are taught much more about drugs sex etc then is taught in Egypt.
So the fact that as 18 yr old he came on the forum , he should be applauded for that. How many would do that in this know it all generation.
From what he said, he also might think that this is a very conservative country , but we all know underneath there lies other stuff.
So cut him a little slack like we do horus, whose old enough to know better. He said he was half Arab, who had by the sound of it had notit been in an Arab country, that I know from my children is an issue in it's self.he also said he was coming with his dad, how many of us would of done that at 18. So unless his dad is a womanizing , drunken pot head , I'm sure he's going to keep an eye on him.
So we can tell him to be wary and ask, but we can also say welcome.
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Look the guy in his first sentence said I'm freaking out, he did not ask about were he could get , he just gave a summary of what he's into and for an 18 yr old it was ok,
> He's educated and going to work, I am sure that over in NZ they are taught much more about drugs sex etc then is taught in Egypt.
> So the fact that as 18 yr old he came on the forum , he should be applauded for that. How many would do that in this know it all generation.
> From what he said, he also might think that this is a very conservative country , but we all know underneath there lies other stuff.
> So cut him a little slack like we do horus, whose old enough to know better. He said he was half Arab, who had by the sound of it had notit been in an Arab country, that I know from my children is an issue in it's self.he also said he was coming with his dad, how many of us would of done that at 18. So unless his dad is a womanizing , drunken pot head , I'm sure he's going to keep an eye on him.
> So we can tell him to be wary and ask, but we can also say welcome.
> Bat




He must have asked the travel agent as he told us her answer.. why else would he tell us if he wasn't looking to be told its ok you can get such and such here there or everywhere and yes drugs are a problem in this country but at the end of the day we cannot tell him on this forum where to procure drugs.


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> He must have asked the travel agent as he told us her answer.. why else would he tell us if he wasn't looking to be told its ok you can get such and such here there or everywhere and yes drugs are a problem in this country but at the end of the day we cannot tell him on this forum where to procure drugs.


No of couse not , but the travel agent in uk don't have that much of a clue except about sharm , so I'm guessing the one in NZ has a pamphlet on Arab etiquette,
But just from the freaking out bit and a couple of other things, I think he's just apprehensive.
To be honest, how many expat kids have come here in there teenage years with there parents on this adventure, try something a bit more interesting,and ended up taking home , junkies.
And it's so easy to acquire any thing and everything, from any were, he'd just have to follow the smell from the airport. 
There are really good kids here who are into other things but not drugs, but it's the ones looking to push who will spot him and befriend him.
So instead of putting him off, why not just say hi , and if he does have have something he's not sure of ( except falling in love problems) then faceless know it alls like us are maybe a better alternative then " new best friends".
The girls thing , well I'm sure they will be like flies to the honey pot, I'm sure he'll muddle through!
Though sure he'll learn a lot from horus escapades .
Bat


----------



## txlstewart

I read this whole thread, and the ONE point that stuck in my head (and made me want to laugh hysterically) was when Horus said he was the most open-minded person on this forum.......


----------



## Horus

bat said:


> So unless his dad is a womanizing , drunken pot head , I'm sure he's going to keep an eye on him.
> So we can tell him to be wary and ask, but we can also say welcome.
> Bat


I don't know him


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> No of couse not , but the travel agent in uk don't have that much of a clue except about sharm , so I'm guessing the one in NZ has a pamphlet on Arab etiquette,
> But just from the freaking out bit and a couple of other things, I think he's just apprehensive.
> To be honest, how many expat kids have come here in there teenage years with there parents on this adventure, try something a bit more interesting,and ended up taking home , junkies.
> And it's so easy to acquire any thing and everything, from any were, he'd just have to follow the smell from the airport.
> There are really good kids here who are into other things but not drugs, but it's the ones looking to push who will spot him and befriend him.
> So instead of putting him off, why not just say hi , and if he does have have something he's not sure of ( except falling in love problems) then faceless know it alls like us are maybe a better alternative then " new best friends".
> The girls thing , well I'm sure they will be like flies to the honey pot, I'm sure he'll muddle through!
> Though sure he'll learn a lot from horus escapades .
> Bat


As far as i am concerned he can ask what he wants and i'll try to give him an answer to the best of my abilities.

But I do think that if i was flying to another country the last thing i would think of is having a spliff......i've seen people ending up on the white after thinking that they were in control of their cannabis habit..and we all know even the white is in plenty of supply here.....the lad needs to be careful......


----------



## aykalam

Two words for the OP to google

"Midnight Express"


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> Two words for the OP to google
> 
> "Midnight Express"


Was just thinking along the same lines, and wondering why would any one want to bring them in as it's grow here in abundance , cheap and a hanging offense.
If your caught with it, for your use, if your European or American etc, and they don't jail you , they will ask no tell you to leave in 24- 48 hours. At one point hey were debating wether to hang them in public as a detterent, thought that suggestion might be back on the table after the elections.
Bat


----------



## Sweet_As

Yeah there's a lot of drugs and sex education here in NZ. We are taught about different tactics dealers use to hook you on harder things like heroin and speed and how basically, its 'all good' so long as you don't go onto the harder stuff or get caught. (obviously not that bluntly, but teachers are honest people so they tell you what's important rather than mislead you)

But when I was booking my tickets, I had a good chat with the travel agent about her time in Egypt. She talked about how its a fantastic country with lots to see but full of dangerous people followed by a brief warning about drugs and women being practically lethal. 

In my head I was just like "  buuut i like thoose things" and proceeded to freak out. I've always wanted to travel the world and Im not gonna lie, the idea of ACTUALLY doing it is pretty scary to me. So I tried to rationalise things to myself by asking people who live in egypt what its like. I came across this forum, posted and its just came out in a 'freaking out' kind of way.

Haha, I guess I imagined Egypt to be a conservative Arab nation. I talked to my dad about drugs, He doesnt approve of them but he is compassionate because i pass all of my school and am responsible, so his conditions are so long as I dont get hooked on speed or heroin he will turn a blind eye.

This seems like a real cool forum, everyone seems real down to earth


----------



## bat

Sweet_As said:


> Yeah there's a lot of drugs and sex education here in NZ. We are taught about different tactics dealers use to hook you on harder things like heroin and speed and how basically, its 'all good' so long as you don't go onto the harder stuff or get caught. (obviously not that bluntly, but teachers are honest people so they tell you what's important rather than mislead you)
> 
> But when I was booking my tickets, I had a good chat with the travel agent about her time in Egypt. She talked about how its a fantastic country with lots to see but full of dangerous people followed by a brief warning about drugs and women being practically lethal.
> 
> In my head I was just like "  buuut i like thoose things" and proceeded to freak out. I've always wanted to travel the world and Im not gonna lie, the idea of ACTUALLY doing it is pretty scary to me. So I tried to rationalise things to myself by asking people who live in egypt what its like. I came across this forum, posted and its just came out in a 'freaking out' kind of way
> Haha, I guess I imagined Egypt to be a conservative Arab nation. I talked to my dad about drugs, He doesnt approve of them but he is compassionate because i pass all of my school and am responsible, so his conditions are so long as I dont get hooked on speed or heroin he will turn a blind eye.
> 
> This seems like a real cool forum, everyone seems real down to earth


Oh so you returned,
I think, that now it's so epidemic here in a very understated way, and when you see young adults who have been recreational users , nothing like speed or heroin, just totally brain mangled, it makes you frightened for any young ones who think it's ok.
And believe you me by fair means or foul, they will try to hook you.
My brother in law was hooked at uni at 17 by something in his pepsi, ( common way)
I met him when he was23 by then totally lost the plot, I met his friends, doctors, police officers, lawyers, ( all heroin addicts) he was very charismatic charming and clever.
But he was in and out of the Egyptian version of rehab many times,
End result, he died from an overdose in a den in Alexandria, they threw his body in the street, were it lay until police came and then 2 days to find out who he was.
He was 27.
Yes these stories the kind your told to scare you , not sure if they do be cause we all think I can handle it, I'm not that stupid , but obviusley a lot of people are. But when you see it, or live with it it's horrible. To be honest when we got the news my brother in law had died , we were so releaved, it was over not only for him but for us,
We couldn't wait to bury him , we had the service in the church without him , took him straight from the train station to the cemetery. 
After that we saw all his friends go one by one at around same age 27/ 30
But obviously your coming here not for that but just be care ful Egyptians are very good at deception, 
Any way with out any drink or drugs it's such an experience to live here, good and bad.
Bat


----------



## Sweet_As

bat said:


> Oh so you returned


Im in a different time zone. As much as i love chatting till 4am, I like my sleep


----------



## Horus

Sweet_As said:


> Yeah there's a lot of drugs and sex education here in NZ. We are taught about different tactics dealers use to hook you on harder things like heroin and speed and how basically, its 'all good' so long as you don't go onto the harder stuff or get caught. (obviously not that bluntly, but teachers are honest people so they tell you what's important rather than mislead you)
> 
> But when I was booking my tickets, I had a good chat with the travel agent about her time in Egypt. She talked about how its a fantastic country with lots to see but full of dangerous people followed by a brief warning about drugs and women being practically lethal.
> 
> In my head I was just like "  buuut i like thoose things" and proceeded to freak out. I've always wanted to travel the world and Im not gonna lie, the idea of ACTUALLY doing it is pretty scary to me. So I tried to rationalise things to myself by asking people who live in egypt what its like. I came across this forum, posted and its just came out in a 'freaking out' kind of way.
> 
> Haha, I guess I imagined Egypt to be a conservative Arab nation. I talked to my dad about drugs, He doesnt approve of them but he is compassionate because i pass all of my school and am responsible, so his conditions are so long as I dont get hooked on speed or heroin he will turn a blind eye.
> 
> This seems like a real cool forum, everyone seems real down to earth


You know when you come here you will find you don't need any of this it's a very spiritual funky place and you can feel the energy these things are just to relieve boredom. You will develop an insight into life and your true inner sense and become one with nature.

True love is much better than some cheap drunk tart you pick up here, there is no challenge in that.

When you are seeking out totty and drugs its a quick fix and the next time you have a smoke think about life and what I am saying.

There is some puzzle piece probably missing in your life and you are seeking it out and you don't know what it is, trust me I know.

People ask what the true meaning of life is and that is the union between 2 people who both care and understand each other and you will treasure that more than anything you have ever had in life and it will fill you with joy every minute of the day

Once you realise that, then, and only then you will evolve and move towards a higher realm of awareness.

So come here, sit back, enjoy the ride and feel the karma and you will see what I mean.

If you are seeking to come and find something to smooth to chill out on and have a couch lock, you know what I mean, you will be disappointed and remember that when you start freaking out on some nasty harsh Lebanon bush weed

You will develop into a young adult but remember you don't need to grow up and be boring have a sense of adventure and keep your childish self

I think it is now simply best for you to focus on the realities of living in Egypt and start taking ownership of you life and be a bit more mature and see the bigger picture and not a quick fix.

You will find other challenges here that you need to tackle first and come to terms with it's not all camels, pyramids, sea and sand.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> As far as i am concerned he can ask what he wants and i'll try to give him an answer to the best of my abilities.
> 
> But I do think that if i was flying to another country the last thing i would think of is having a spliff......i've seen people ending up on the white after thinking that they were in control of their cannabis habit..and we all know even the white is in plenty of supply here.....the lad needs to be careful......




And as far as I am concerned the minute you tell him how to do something illegally on this forum then you will be fractioned, this forum will not be known as a place to get information on/where how to buy drugs...


----------



## madgiz

Horus said:


> There is some puzzle piece probably missing in your life and you are seeking it out and you don't know what it is, trust me I know.
> 
> People ask what the true meaning of life is and that is the union between 2 people who both care and understand each other and you will treasure that more than anything you have ever had in life and it will fill you with joy every minute of the day
> 
> Once you realise that, then, and only then you will evolve and move towards a higher realm of awareness.


Who ever has hijacked Horus's account can you keep him tied up for a bit longer as it makes a refreshing change..


----------



## Horus

madgiz said:


> Who ever has hijacked Horus's account can you keep him tied up for a bit longer as it makes a refreshing change..


I sit around these days like a kid these days doing foolish things like eating cookies and icecream and sending soppy texts that I won't print here but they are nice not naughty


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I sit around these days like a kid these days doing foolish things like eating cookies and icecream and sending soppy texts that I won't print here but they are nice not naughty
> 
> 
> 
> did you not lecture us a couple of months ago about eating rubbish and sugar?


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> And as far as I am concerned the minute you tell him how to do something illegally on this forum then you will be fractioned, this forum will not be known as a place to get information on/where how to buy drugs...


who am I? Al Capone?

No worries. I didn't mean I would tell him where to procure something illegal as i don't dabble in it myself anyway.

At worst i'll tell him where he can meet "trendy" egptyian "chicks" as he calls them.


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit around these days like a kid these days doing foolish things like eating cookies and icecream and sending soppy texts that I won't print here but they are nice not naughty
> 
> 
> 
> did you not lecture us a couple of months ago about eating rubbish and sugar?
> 
> 
> 
> YES he did! He also spoke of the evils of alcohol!
> 
> Methinks Horus is going through a mid-life crisis! Next thing you know, he'll be driving a convertible, the wind whipping back his hair plugs....
Click to expand...


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> who am I? Al Capone?
> 
> No worries. I didn't mean I would tell him where to procure something illegal as i don't dabble in it myself anyway.
> 
> At worst i'll tell him where he can meet "trendy" egptyian "chicks" as he calls them.


Me thinks, that as 18 yr old who sounds fit, clever, in work, from NZ, may not have to look, he could find he's beating them off with a stick.


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> MaidenScotland said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES he did! He also spoke of the evils of alcohol!
> 
> Methinks Horus is going through a mid-life crisis! Next thing you know, he'll be driving a convertible, the wind whipping back his hair plugs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks Horus is Wurzul Gummidge and he posts according to what head he has on
Click to expand...


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> txlstewart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks Horus is Wurzul Gummidge and he posts according to what head he has on
> 
> 
> 
> Is he old enough to remember that.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> MaidenScotland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he old enough to remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is! he only thinks he is a teenager
Click to expand...


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> Me thinks, that as 18 yr old who sounds fit, clever, in work, from NZ, may not have to look, he could find he's beating them off with a stick.


You are probably right.

If he struggles he can always follow the Horus school of seduction....


----------



## expatagogo

To quote family, "In Egypt, everybody has secret lives."

Conservative country, sure, but only on the surface. As long as the family/neighborhood/law enforcement don't know about it, anything goes - and Egypt has it ALL.

That said, you're going to do what you're going to do, but you also need to know the penalties are swift and severe if you're caught. Not only that, but unless you're very familiar with the culture the chances of losing your money or your life are quite real.


----------



## marenostrum

expatagogo said:


> To quote family, "In Egypt, everybody has secret lives."
> 
> Conservative country, sure, but only on the surface. As long as the family/neighborhood/law enforcement don't know about it, anything goes - and Egypt has it ALL.
> 
> That said, you're going to do what you're going to do, but you also need to know the penalties are swift and severe if you're caught. Not only that, but unless you're very familiar with the culture the chances of losing your money or your life are quite real.


Sometimes they even know what one is up to, but they prefer to keep quiet. It depends who you are. 

I've even know of some egyptian husbands who know their wife is putting it about (i apologize to maiden of this is too strong way of wording please amend if necessary) but the husband will suffer in silence. Very strange society.

For the drugs as well, big business they could try to shut it down but not talked about but tolerated.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> Sometimes they even know what one is up to, but they prefer to keep quiet. It depends who you are.
> 
> I've even know of some egyptian husbands who know their wife is putting it about (i apologize to maiden of this is too strong way of wording please amend if necessary) but the husband will suffer in silence. Very strange society.
> 
> For the drugs as well, big business they could try to shut it down but not talked about but tolerated.


Um, the only ones I know of who suffer in silence, are not into woman.
I also don't think, married woman will be on his list. Oh my goodness, conservative society it's not.


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sit around these days like a kid these days doing foolish things like eating cookies and icecream and sending soppy texts that I won't print here but they are nice not naughty
> 
> 
> 
> did you not lecture us a couple of months ago about eating rubbish and sugar?
> 
> 
> 
> I need to keep up my energy levels you have seen her FB with the relationship status so you know she is HOT and real I am getting older not younger I traded in my picasso for a porsche I need high octane fuel
> 
> I am suprised you remember that sometimes I think you secretly admire some of my witty threads :moony:
> 
> These days I love sweet things like unicorns :flypig:
> 
> ...and flowers :humble:
> 
> Just as well I used up all my life lines
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam

Oh dear God, reading this thread almost made me choke on my hibiscus tea. Hahahahaha.


----------



## expatagogo

bat said:


> Oh my goodness, conservative society it's not.


As I said, "only on the surface".

In Egypt, it's all about the mirage.


----------



## expatagogo

marenostrum said:


> I've even know of some egyptian husbands who know their wife is putting it about (i apologize to maiden of this is too strong way of wording please amend if necessary) but the husband will suffer in silence. Very strange society.


The couple downstairs from me both used to "put it about." She had boyfriends, he had prostitutes.

When the STD showed up neither of them was willing to say one word about it to the other.

Yes, very strange society.


----------



## Horus

expatagogo said:


> The couple downstairs from me both used to "put it about." She had boyfriends, he had prostitutes.
> 
> When the STD showed up neither of them was willing to say one word about it to the other.
> 
> Yes, very strange society.


Sometimes daaaahling nothing needs to be said at all..it's the gift that keeps on giving..for everything else there is mastercard

Syphilis was oh so 1860 when Napolean had, everyone wanted it, now its these new designer diseases that sound like something off an Egyptian menu

I don't know, all this talk of drugs making it like a glamour thing, there was talk about "heroin chique"

All I ever saw walking around where I lived was "heroin chick"


----------



## bat

expatagogo said:


> The couple downstairs from me both used to "put it about." She had boyfriends, he had prostitutes.
> 
> When the STD showed up neither of them was willing to say one word about it to the other.
> 
> Yes, very strange society.


Thank goodness for self medication,


----------



## marenostrum

expatagogo said:


> The couple downstairs from me both used to "put it about." She had boyfriends, he had prostitutes.
> 
> When the STD showed up neither of them was willing to say one word about it to the other.
> 
> Yes, very strange society.


I'll tell you in this building where i live they are up to all sorts. I don't know how much they pay the bawadi to keep his mouth shut on these scandals but its funny at times to see who comes in and out since most of the day i'm in the building so i see these affairs going on. quite funny really and they are all married as well.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> I'll tell you in this building where i live they are up to all sorts. I don't know how much they pay the bawadi to keep his mouth shut on these scandals but its funny at times to see who comes in and out since most of the day i'm in the building so i see these affairs going on. quite funny really and they are all married as well.


It's probably more sad then funny for the people having to sneak around.


----------



## MensEtManus

you reminded me of : The Yacoubian Building - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

as a side note I highly recommend reading the book or watching the movie - it has the many faces of Egypt.


----------



## bat

MensEtManus said:


> you reminded me of : The Yacoubian Building - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> as a side note I highly recommend reading the book or watching the movie - it has the many faces of Egypt.


Tried to read it , but can't remember if I finished it or fell asleep!!


----------



## aykalam

MensEtManus said:


> you reminded me of : The Yacoubian Building - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> as a side note I highly recommend reading the book or watching the movie - it has the many faces of Egypt.


The book is next on my list, I saw the film a while back and loved it.


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> The book is next on my list, I saw the film a while back and loved it.


Well don't buy cause I've got it somewhere when you need it.


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> Well don't buy cause I've got it somewhere when you need it.


thanks! :clap2:


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> thanks! :clap2:


Will drop it at della when I find it


----------



## Horus

bat said:


> Thank goodness for self medication,


Self medication here is probably is a combination of inshallah and a home made gas lighter and pyrosil flame thrower and some kirox to cool the area after


----------



## Sweet_As

Oh my god. What is this place


----------



## Sweet_As

I just caught some stomach bug. lame.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sweet_As said:


> I just caught some stomach bug. lame.




Welcome in Egypt as they say... we have all had that stomach bug


----------



## Sweet_As

haha yeah thanks 

My Dad is worried I have "african ameba" and doesn't want to let me travel the country in case it really kicks in while I'm away. I feel fine now though haha, but apparently that's a symptom :s

I came back from the red sea the other day and whoa, It was quite refreshingly fantastic


----------

